# Bessacar 560 Motorhome 2007 fuel consumption



## mjcroset (Sep 27, 2007)

We bought the motorhome new, and were quite pleased to see that the trip computer was giving us a readout of over 26mpg. Since then we have seen a deterioration to just over 22mpg. Bearing in mind that this has been measured on the same route, i.e from Essex to mid France return, travelling at the same speed pretty much and on several occasions now, I had anticipated that the consumption would, if anything would improve as the engine 'running in'. We now have 12000+ on this Fiat 130 multi jet (2300cc), and I'm wondering what others are experiencing in terms of their consumption over long distances. I have generally achieved pretty good consumption on other vehicles I have owned, and don't accelerate hard through the gears, change up fairly quickly and cruise at around 70mph on the motorway. I'd appreciate any contributions to tell me one way or the other, what I should expect


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I would bet next month's pension that you were driving the brand new vehicle more gently and slowly when you recorded 26mpg. Since then you have got used to it and are giving it a bit more welly. :? 

If you get 22mpg while cruising at 70mph you are not doing badly. Drop the cruising speed to 60mph and you will easily be back up to the 26mpg, and your journey time will not be increased by very much. Who wants to rush when on holiday anyway.   

Fuel consumption is directly related to speed. More of one = less of the other! :wink: :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Could it also be that the longer you have had the van, the more stuff you have packed in than you had at the beginning?

We certainly are filling up the payload of our van as time goes on. Next purchase I think is going to be an inflatable canoe!

All this extra weight must have an adverse effect on the mpg.


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bessacar 560 fuel consumption*

My 540 gives 29.95 m.p.g. The computer read out is 32.5. so do not believe that. You are using far more fuel at 70m.p.h than you would at 60 and you will not gain much in journey times. I think I could easily get over 30m.p.g. if I dropped back to travelling at the recommended 56 m.p.h. but I think this is too slow. I also sometimes forget to use 6th gear.
Crimpleken


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> I would bet next month's pension that you were driving the brand new vehicle more gently and slowly when you recorded 26mpg. Since then you have got used to it and are giving it a bit more welly. :?
> 
> If you get 22mpg while cruising at 70mph you are not doing badly. Drop the cruising speed to 60mph and you will easily be back up to the 26mpg, and your journey time will not be increased by very much. Who wants to rush when on holiday anyway.
> 
> ...


Agreed :!: 
Especially the bit about 22mpg/70mph :wink:


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a Bessie 560, on an 08 plate.
I usually average at the end of a holiday, 25 to 26 mpg according to the onboard computer... But, I drive at an indicated 65 to 70 on motorway, which according to GPS is a "real" 60 to 65... If I am doing lots of motorway at these speeds, consumption gets a lot worse, it is the bits in the middle doing 50 that improve the average...
My method is to reset the computer before we set off, and leave the avereage consumption on display, or the miles left in the tank is a good one... Then you just keep an eye on this as you travel... Staying off Autoroutes is more enjoyable and actually helps the consumption as you lower your speed....
I agree with the others, it's familiarity that worsens consumption...


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

> Staying off Autoroutes is more enjoyable and actually helps the consumption as you lower your speed....


I am not so sure about that as you will be doing more stop start driving, I notice a reduction in mpg when on the N and D roads in France.

I do agree with you it is more enjoyable however


----------



## mjcroset (Sep 27, 2007)

*fuel consumption*

Thanks for the responses. I am a pretty gentle driver, and it may well be that I am unwittingly pushing it a bit more. It's reassuring to see what other people's experiences are, thanks very much. I certainly agree with the use of N roads, and when on holiday we certainly do that. We visited Argeles last week, and went via the autoroute. Returning we used an N road, and there was so much more to see, and made the drive much more interesting.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We have a 2007 low profile motorhome based on the 2.3l 130bhp Fiat X2/50 chassis.

When we were working, I would 'rush' around at an indicated (on the speedo) 65mph or so. At that speed, I would get around 26-27mpg.

Now we've retired, I've slowed down, and we cruise at an indicated 55mph. At that speed, we're regularly getting 30-31mpg.

Gerald


----------



## ossy (Jul 25, 2007)

We have just returned from a 6 week trip to Croatia covering 2535 miles in our Bessy 560, like many others I'm in no hurry and travel at an indicated speed of 55mph.

The Computer read out was 32 and having kept a record of the amount of fuel on each fill it was a total of 76.42gallons an average of 33.1mpg.


----------

